# stereo stopped working , frozen



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

just started happening today  my first official problem with my cruze  

2012 1LT cruze rs pioneer system. bought in august 2012

driving around down town and everything worked fine, went to go look at some houses with the girlfriend.
got out the car and looked at a house , got back into the car. drove to the corner store for a refreshing beverage, got back in the car 
and i noticed that the info screen was blank.....

-drove the car a bit and pushed the on button... nothing
-stopped the engine, re started the engine... nothing
-turned the car off ( key removed ) ... nothing
-turned the car off (key removed and door opened ).... nothing

then all of a sudden i turned the car off and turned it back on and i got sound for a second then it freezes 

so thennnnnnnnnnnnn i turned the car off , key removed , got out and closed the door and the screen turned on!!!!! and stayed on for a whole minute!

odd!

no sound at all, screen turns on and off intermittently, but when i push config it works, no cd, no aux, no bluetooth , no xm , NOTHING! but config  loll

talk about having a problem with out a constant result!

good luck trying to reproduce this!

so yeah im going to make an appointment with the dealer and see what solution he will make up to try and sell me something i dont need!
and hopefully get the car fixed at the same time


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

all of a sudden today it works normally...

im thinking maybe it got too hot?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm thinking you have a loose fuse that deals with your stereo. Take it into your dealer and have them check.

On the other hand, I've experienced similar problems in my grandparent's CTS, and they've taken it into the dealer and no problem found.

If its not a fuse, it could be a loose wire, or [depending on where you live] chewed wires. My grampa ran into a problem with rats chewing through wires in his 05 DTS, and it almost caused an electrical fire that would've destroyed his car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good write up --- loss of connection ,,,


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> just started happening today  my first official problem with my cruze
> 
> 2012 1LT cruze rs pioneer system. bought in august 2012
> 
> ...



Hi Ru5ty, 

So sorry to hear about radio issue. I know you are going to make a dealer appointment to have it look at, but just wanted you to know that I can make the appointment for you. I can also stay involved throughout the process. Please private message me with [FONT=&quot]your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please if you would like me to set up the appointment for you. Look forward to hearing from you!

Crystal L-GM Customer Care[/FONT]


----------



## bobbyshreeve (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure if this will help but there are some cases where the battery cables are causing issues with the radio, trans shifting, trac control and possibly other aspects of the electrical system.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Its working all day today, I'm not taking it in untill it won't work at all, I don't like beinh turned around at dealerships and being told we cannot reproduce tje probleme, if it happens again its going in.


----------



## maggieo (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze, I bought it used in november with about 14000 miles on it. I took it to get serviced about 2 months after i bought it my radio would shut off completely every couple of minutes the entire time i was in it, also the service traction control light would come on randomly at one point i was driving and turning right around a corner and i felt my car stall for a bit then continue a light came on howver i cant remember what it said, they said there were some codes that were causing the radio to shut off but they could not duplicate the service light or anything else. it worked fine up until today, i am experiencing the same radio problems and the same light issues, i have noticed also there is a really loud fan noise when the car is in park or when im just waiting at a light. HELPP. So much for reliable.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

maggieo said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze, I bought it used in november with about 14000 miles on it. I took it to get serviced about 2 months after i bought it my radio would shut off completely every couple of minutes the entire time i was in it, also the service traction control light would come on randomly at one point i was driving and turning right around a corner and i felt my car stall for a bit then continue a light came on howver i cant remember what it said, they said there were some codes that were causing the radio to shut off but they could not duplicate the service light or anything else. it worked fine up until today, i am experiencing the same radio problems and the same light issues, i have noticed also there is a really loud fan noise when the car is in park or when im just waiting at a light. HELPP. So much for reliable.


If you need my assistance to try and help you get these issues resolved please private message me! I am here to help.

Jackie
GM Customer Care


----------

